# Cleaner shrimp have a calculating, murderous sex life



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

http://arstechnica.com/science/news/2011/11/cleaner-shrimp-have-a-calculating-murderous-sex-life.ars


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

So you can't keep more than 2 cleaner shrimps in a tank?


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

haha They wait for the flak jacket to come off then do-em up...


----------

